# What Ball are you wearing today?



## cghorr01

You know the deal, let's see them! Starting my day off with my Trainmaster Standard Time.









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## timefleas

I'm wearing my Trainmaster Cleveland Express (but there is an ongoing thread that started in 2009, with a thousand replies, that you might want to switch over to...).









Show us your BALL WATCH!!!


Here is my Roadmaster Raffles. I have a new Submarine Warfare Chrono on the way. I thought someone else here would have one too...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## TheBearded

Red Label 43


----------



## J_3

The Ball Engineer Master II Officer, with a new dial and fresh tritium tubes! I love the hand engraving on the movement. Of all the watches in my collection, this is the most confidence inspiring.


----------



## morrison2951

Original UTC Night Train DLC


----------



## northside

Trainmaster power reserve.


----------



## hchj

Finally, Ball Skindiver, a watch I have spent years tracking. My years of patience paid off today and the watch hunting journey ended with a truly satisfying and spectacular acquisition 

Homage to the 1962 skindiver watch by Ball, this modern iteration retains the classic look of its predecessor. It carries a vintage vibe and is well constructed with a reassuring heft on the wrist. The production run of this watch didn't last long. It was replaced in 2015 by another iteration. Subsequently, more skin diver models were released by Ball. 

However, this particular skindiver is by far my favourite Ball watch. Its cousins are either too chunky and clumsy or too similar to a Rolex Submariner. 

I love  it!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BundyBear

Got this on today. Engineer Hydrocarbon AeroGMT II. Caught the hour and minute hands at the perfect time.


----------



## northside

Engineer III Endurance 1917 Classic


----------



## Colmustard86

New Engineer 3


----------



## Paxman

Ball Fireman sorry forgot to change the date 🤬


----------



## northside

Trainmaster Power Reserve


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## northside

There's a full moon coming soon according to my Trainmaster Lunar.


----------



## bombaywalla

northside said:


> There's a full moon coming soon according to my Trainmaster Lunar.
> 
> View attachment 16437114


that's right!! i saw it yesterday....


----------



## northside

Silver Star


----------



## morrison2951

UTC Dial Error Original Night Train. 

Purchased 2007. 

Still hard to beat- A Ball best.


----------



## Perfectpaint

New to me Skindiver Heritage LE


----------



## roberev

Engineer M Marvelight


----------



## Yorck1976




----------



## northside

Engineer III, Endurance 1917 Classic. Blue sunburst dial is hard to photograph.


----------



## Yorck1976




----------



## Fliegerliker

First Ball watch, an Engineer II Volcano. So far it is less than -1 spd.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla

Yorck1976 said:


> View attachment 16453621
> View attachment 16453622


just curious -- is that bracelet comfortable? 
thanks.


----------



## northside




----------



## northside

Trainmaster Power Reserve


----------



## wkw

impulse purchase today…











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang

Back from a recent service.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## northside

Train-master Power Glow Automatic. Unusual with a linear power reserve indicator.


----------



## northside




----------



## entropy1049

Roadmaster Vanguard.


----------



## Thunder Dump




----------



## Watchout1972




----------



## Watchout1972

Engineer master II aviator dual time


----------



## jllphan

Watchout1972 said:


> View attachment 16547871


Love that watch! Definitely on my hunt list. 

Today, I'm rocking a classic... thanks AUTOmaniak!


----------



## browntrouts

This just showed up. I need an intervention Gents.


----------



## paintingtiger

browntrouts said:


> This just showed up. I need an intervention Gents.
> 
> View attachment 16550176


Awesome watch! I got the same one in blue incoming. Should have it in about 9 days. So excited!
How are you liking it so far?


----------



## browntrouts

paintingtiger said:


> Awesome watch! I got the same one in blue incoming. Should have it in about 9 days. So excited!
> How are you liking it so far?


Hi @paintingtiger. Yeah the watch is a beauty for sure. I hope you enjoy yours as well! Josh at Joseph Gann Jewelers (a gentleman to deal with) was kind enough to send this picture when I was trying to decide between the two colors. I hope the pic doesn't make the anticipation any worse! 










Initial thoughts:
+2spd on the time grapher. Great lume. I dig the polished surfaces as it gives the watch a bit of contrast to the more austere pieces I own. The display caseback looks great with the manufacture movement. Only gripe, and a small one, is I wish the clasp was push button actuated instead of pressure fit (and of course I knew that before I bought it).

I own a Roadmaster M Icebreaker with the manufacture movement and after a year have had zero issues, so I purchased with confidence. Accuracy and power reserve as advertised.


----------



## paintingtiger

browntrouts said:


> Hi @paintingtiger. Yeah the watch is a beauty for sure. I hope you enjoy yours as well! Josh at Joseph Gann Jewelers (a gentleman to deal with) was kind enough to send this picture when I was trying to decide between the two colors. I hope the pic doesn't make the anticipation any worse!
> 
> View attachment 16551539
> 
> 
> Initial thoughts:
> +2spd on the time grapher. Great lume. I dig the polished surfaces as it gives the watch a bit of contrast to the more austere pieces I own. The display caseback looks great with the manufacture movement. Only gripe, and a small one, is I wish the clasp was push button actuated instead of pressure fit (and of course I knew that before I bought it).
> 
> I own a Roadmaster M Icebreaker with the manufacture movement and after a year have had zero issues, so I purchased with confidence. Accuracy and power reserve as advertised.


Well isn't that something. I just purchased the blue guy on the right from Josh 🤣. He was a pleasure to deal with. I just asked him to hold off on shipping the watch for a week as I won't be there to collect until the 16th.
I always thought I would prefer the green in this model, but when he sent me pics of the blue I was smitten. Both are gorgeous.
Thanks for the summary on the watch. Sounds like a keeper. Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## browntrouts

paintingtiger said:


> Well isn't that something. I just purchased the blue guy on the right from Josh 🤣. He was a pleasure to deal with. I just asked him to hold off on shipping the watch for a week as I won't be there to collect until the 16th.
> I always thought I would prefer the green in this model, but when he sent me pics of the blue I was smitten. Both are gorgeous.
> Thanks for the summary on the watch. Sounds like a keeper. Can't wait to get mine!


Hilarious! I guess the blue one is yours then.


----------



## paintingtiger

browntrouts said:


> Hilarious! I guess the blue one is yours then.


Yes sir!😎


----------



## Demaratus

Roadmaster Pilot GMT. 

This is my first Ball, and I have to say I’m blown away by the quality. 

It wears bigger than I expected and is frankly the largest watch in my collection (I have a 6 1/8th wrist). But it’s so nice I don’t care, I love wearing it anyway. 

I like it so much I want to get another Ball, but this time one has that’s a little more svelt. I really like the looks of the Engineer 3 Marvelight or Engineer 3 Legend. They seem to be a good size for me, except I want to find out how the bracelet wears. How do the end links on the Engineer 3’s make the watch wear? How many more millimeters effectively to lug to lug do they provide if any? I’d like to stay under 48mm if possible, so if they wear well I’m in business based on the watch specs and will find a good place to make a purchase (and on that front, if anyone can recommend an AD who will provide a good deal, I’d appreciate that too). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colmustard86

Demaratus said:


> Roadmaster Pilot GMT.
> 
> This is my first Ball, and I have to say I’m blown away by the quality.
> 
> It wears bigger than I expected and is frankly the largest watch in my collection (I have a 6 1/8th wrist). But it’s so nice I don’t care, I love wearing it anyway.
> 
> I like it so much I want to get another Ball, but this time one has that’s a little more svelt. I really like the looks of the Engineer 3 Marvelight or Engineer 3 Legend. They seem to be a good size for me, except I want to find out how the bracelet wears. How do the end links on the Engineer 3’s make the watch wear? How many more millimeters effectively to lug to lug do they provide if any? I’d like to stay under 48mm if possible, so if they wear well I’m in business based on the watch specs and will find a good place to make a purchase (and on that front, if anyone can recommend an AD who will provide a good deal, I’d appreciate that too).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just went and took some quick pics with my Ball engineer 3 and my calipers. Here you go. I have a 7 3/4” wrist and the watch wears abour perfect with one full size link removed, it also has half links.


----------



## Terry M.




----------



## Demaratus

Thanks ColMustard! It looks like the GMT is a little over 57mm on the outside of the protruding end links, or 5mm larger than your Engineer. 

I just checked my Seiko SPB143, and it has end links like the Engineer that are also 52mm at their widest, which sticks out several mm from the lugs too. And since that fits me fine, the engineer should as well as it also has nice curved lugs going with the end links. 

Perfect! Now I just have to find an AD so I can avoid paying MSRP


----------



## paintingtiger




----------



## northside

Trainmaster, Power Reserve


----------



## Igorek




----------



## Igorek




----------



## northside

Trainmaster Roman


----------



## roberev




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## northside

Back on the bracelet.


----------



## staplebox

NM1082c on Damask strap


----------



## paintingtiger

Back to it's RR roots 😎


----------



## garydusa

Pick up your “Balls”..and load up your Cannons”


----------



## Elkins45

My titanium GMT


----------



## entropy1049




----------



## paintingtiger

The blue was really beaming today 🤩


----------



## northside




----------



## paintingtiger

Trying out the Pioneer on a couple of my leather straps. Not sure I'm in love with either 🤔. What does everyone think?
Thinking about getting something new, better suited to this watch. Maybe a blue sailcloth from Artem? Or a grey(or blue) nubuck leather strap? Any ideas?


----------



## Colmustard86

paintingtiger said:


> View attachment 16688945
> 
> View attachment 16688944
> 
> Trying out the Pioneer on a couple of my leather straps. Not sure I'm in love with either 🤔. What does everyone think?
> Thinking about getting something new, better suited to this watch. Maybe a blue sailcloth from Artem? Or a grey(or blue) nubuck leather strap? Any ideas?


I like the brown strap 👍


----------



## paintingtiger

Colmustard86 said:


> I like the brown strap 👍


Thanks! I assume you mean the light brown. The other one is actually a very dark brown. Seeing it in pictures now, the light one looks a little better. In person I kinda preferred the dark one.


----------



## Colmustard86

paintingtiger said:


> Thanks! I assume you mean the light brown. The other one is actually a very dark brown. Seeing it in pictures now, the light one looks a little better. In person I kinda preferred the dark one.


Yep that is what I meant.


----------



## browntrouts

@paintingtiger the staps look nice, perhaps it is that flieger-esque cross stitching that is throwing the look off?

I have an artem on a seiko alpinist. Very nice strap and I think would look nice on the pioneer. The first one they sent me froze and de-laminated in my mailbox when it was like -20F here lol. They sent out a new one immediately based on pictures I sent and were easy to deal with.

I have a Toshi strap on my Sinn 103. He has lots of leather choices and you can play with the stitching color also. Black with blue stitching might work, as below?










I'm feeling some type of shiny shell cordovan type of leather would match the character of this watch.


----------



## roberev




----------



## Colmustard86




----------



## browntrouts




----------



## paintingtiger

browntrouts said:


> @paintingtiger the staps look nice, perhaps it is that flieger-esque cross stitching that is throwing the look off?
> 
> I have an artem on a seiko alpinist. Very nice strap and I think would look nice on the pioneer. The first one they sent me froze and de-laminated in my mailbox when it was like -20F here lol. They sent out a new one immediately based on pictures I sent and were easy to deal with.
> 
> I have a Toshi strap on my Sinn 103. He has lots of leather choices and you can play with the stitching color also. Black with blue stitching might work, as below?
> 
> View attachment 16689602
> 
> 
> I'm feeling some type of shiny shell cordovan type of leather would match the character of this watch.


Yeah I think you might be right about the stitching maybe being a bit much for the watch(although the look did start to grow on me after a while). Perhaps it'll look best on a strap with minimal stitching.
Guess I'm on the hunt for the perfect strap combo now🤷‍♂️. I will check out Toshi. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## dastol50

hchj said:


> Finally, Ball Skindiver, a watch I have spent years tracking. My years of patience paid off today and the watch hunting journey ended with a truly satisfying and spectacular acquisition
> 
> Homage to the 1962 skindiver watch by Ball, this modern iteration retains the classic look of its predecessor. It carries a vintage vibe and is well constructed with a reassuring heft on the wrist. The production run of this watch didn't last long. It was replaced in 2015 by another iteration. Subsequently, more skin diver models were released by Ball.
> 
> However, this particular skindiver is by far my favourite Ball watch. Its cousins are either too chunky and clumsy or too similar to a Rolex Submariner.
> 
> I love  it!
> View attachment 16382584
> 
> View attachment 16382585
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Very Gorgeous!


----------



## paintingtiger

That evening glow🤩


----------



## northside




----------



## northside




----------



## CMY21

My everyday watch


----------



## northside




----------



## browntrouts

Ball Watch Company Model 1899 Conversion from 1906, from Frett & Co. Clockworks

LARGE, 50mm, ticks audibly like a steam punk doomsday machine from a Jules Verne novel lol. 

As a man interested in historic preservation, I was a little unsure of my feelings toward a wristwatch conversion. I didn't commission it tho... and I guess its sort of like a nice filet mignon in a butchers cabinet... the cow was already dead, who better than me to eat it?


----------



## BundyBear

browntrouts said:


> Ball Watch Company Model 1899 Conversion from 1906
> 
> LARGE, 50mm, ticks audibly like a steam punk doomsday machine from a Jules Verne novel lol.
> 
> As a man interested in historic preservation, I was a little unsure of my feelings toward a wristwatch conversion. I didn't commission it tho... and I guess its sort of like a nice filet mignon in a butchers cabinet... the cow was already dead, who better than me to eat it?
> 
> View attachment 16729434
> View attachment 16729435


That is pretty cool


----------



## browntrouts

BundyBear said:


> That is pretty cool


My pictures don't do it justice. The movement is beautiful.


----------



## northside




----------



## Pontificator

Reverse of my Marvelight Engineer III


----------



## northside

It' full moon tonight so


----------



## Pontificator




----------



## Pontificator

Back on the bracelet


----------



## paintingtiger

Engineer M Pioneer while on vacay in Ft Lauderdale


----------



## Strange Days




----------



## Pontificator

Strange Days said:


> View attachment 16796146


I like that strap where did you get it?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger

Enjoying some blue on blue action with this new Artem sailcloth strap on my Engineer M Pioneer.
I think I like the look.


----------



## gstand




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## northside

Endurance


----------



## garydusa

*BALL HYDROCARBON “HUNLEY”


























Enjoy your Sunday!*


----------



## Jeklotz




----------



## sungsays




----------



## northside




----------



## garydusa

*Typical Hotel Room Pics



































PeeWee say’s “WHAT”?*


----------



## morrison2951

Wow!


----------



## paintingtiger

Thought this was looking extra nice in today's lighting 🤩


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## northside

Silver Star


----------



## paintingtiger

Engineer M Pioneer today on Artem blue sailcloth


----------



## Igorek




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger

Got the Pioneer back on the OEM dark brown strap. This was originally my favorite combo for this watch, and I think it's confirmed. Really makes the blue look rich🤩
Always nice to have that beautiful Ball buckle too. Completes the package.


----------



## roberev




----------



## Maxgus




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## paintingtiger




----------



## northside




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## jkingrph

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 17088843


Same model for me, my first and favorite, a Trainmaster Roman, mine has the bracelet but that one looks good on the alligator strap.


----------



## northside




----------



## Jeklotz

northside said:


> View attachment 17112237


Which model is that? Is it still made?


----------



## northside

Jeklotz said:


> Which model is that? Is it still made?


It is the Silver Star with blue dial in the 40mm size. I don't think that particular model is still made. They might have the 42 mm model. You can probably find them on Ebay or Chrono24 pre-owned. Check the ball website though.


----------



## northside

Trainmaster Roman.


----------



## domayotte

northside said:


> View attachment 17094376
> 
> 
> View attachment 17094377


Wow! I’ve never noticed this one before. It looks amazing! Nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## northside

domayotte said:


> Wow! I’ve never noticed this one before. It looks amazing! Nice!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


thanks


----------



## paintingtiger




----------



## Jeklotz

Finally got an Artem strap in blue to go with my Eng II Ohio. I think it looks nice.


----------



## BundyBear

Jeklotz said:


> Finally got an Artem strap in blue to go with my Eng II Ohio. I think it looks nice.
> View attachment 17125083
> View attachment 17125084


Wow! The strap really steps it up a notch. 

Great looking watch.


----------



## gstand

I'm wearing "old friend" - the Trainmaster I usually wear most of the time. ETA 2892 mvt - not used much in the new Balls since they started making an in-house:


----------



## northside

There's a full moon on the rise!


----------



## mkccowboy

My new Roadmaster Pilot GMT Christmas gift is on the wrist today. Had it on for 8 days and over that time it’s running +.01 spd. Most accurate automatic watch I have owned to date.


----------

